# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΩ

## fragile

μολις χτυπησα ενα κονιακακι και αισθανομαι πολυ ωραια.
πως εγινε αυτο το θαυμα και μου επετρεψαν οι γονεις να πιω ουτε που ξερω!!!
ειμαι εδω και χρονια υπο καθεστος ποτοαπαγορευσης επειδη μια φορα επεσα σε κωμα και με ετρεχαν στα επειγοντα!
απο τοτε επειδη φοβηθηκαν δεν με αφηνουν να πινω και οταν πινω με απειλουν οτι θα σταματησουν να μου δινουν λεφτα!
αυριο που θα λειπουν θα παρω μια μπουκαλι χυμα κρασακι :))))))

*στα ποσα ποτηρακια κατα τη γνωμη σας να σταματησω για να μην κανω εμετο???*

*οπως ειπε ο ΚΕΝΟ θα ηθελα να νιωθω οπως νιωθω οταν πινω αλκοολ χωρις να πινω!*

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ Ο ΝΕΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΘΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΕΣΤΕ...

ΕΒΙΒΑ!!!! :)))))

----------


## deleted-member30-03

fragile δε ξερω την ηλικια σου, που μενεις και τα λοιπα, αλλα γι'αυτη τη στιγμη μονο ο KENO σ'αγαπαει. 
γεια μας και του χρονου!

----------


## fragile

ΚΕΝΟΥΛΗ μου ειμαι γιαγιουλα για σενα (38 ετων), αλλα και γω σε αγαπαω!
σε εχω συμπαθησει πολυ!!!
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα η νεα χρονια να σου φερει οτι σου στερησαν οι προηγουμενες!!!!
φιλιαααααα!!!

----------


## Ήρα288

Καλή χρονια!
Λοιπόν εγώ δε πίνω, δε μου αρέσει η γεύση του ποτού οπότε δεν είμαι ειδική να στείλω μήνυμα.Απλά διάβασα το μήνυμά σου και μου έκανε πλ εντύπωση.Είπες ότι είχες πέσει σε κώμα και ήσουν στα επείγοντα.Αυτό δε σε φόβισε; Τι σε κάνει να συνεχίζεις; Δε θέλω να φανώ αγενής ρωτάω απο ενδιαφέρον :)

----------


## nflu

εγω για καποιο περιεργο λογο...που δεν εχω ακομα εξακριβωσει...μπορω να μεθυσω και χωρις αλκοολ....ωστοσο μια μπυριτσα τωρα θα την επινα στην υγεια σας ...αλλα δυστυχως δεν φροντισα να προμηθευτω !!!! στην υγεια σας λοιπον ..με κοκα κολα zero χικ...και καραχικ :) :) :)

----------


## fragile

Ηρα πανε πολλα χρονια απο τοτε που επεσα σε κωμα.
εκεινη την περιοδο επινα αρκετα.
πλεον μπορω και το ελεγχω.
πινω τοσο ωστε να φυγει το αγχος και να νιωσω λιγη ψυχικη ευφορια που τοσο λειπει απο τη ζωη μου.
οταν κανω κεφαλι και δω οτι ζαλιζομαι σταματαω.

nflu εβιβα με την κοκακολιτσα σου!
τις κοκα-κολες τις ταραζω στην κυριολεξια!
πινω καθημερινα παρα πολλες!

ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΑΥΡΙΑΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΑΞΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΣΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ.
ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΑΣΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ ΚΑΝΑ ΟΥΖΑΚΙ????

----------


## nflu

εβιβα fragile !!!! ευχομαι μια υπεροχη χρονια :)

----------


## fragile

και σε σενα το ιδιο nflu!!! :))))

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

Ελα fragile κερναω καλο κοκκινο κρασακι χατζημιχαλη πολυποικιλιακο ...αυτο ηταν κ το δωρο που εκανα στον εαυτό μου..καλα υπεροχοοοοο...τσιν τσιν κ εβιβα φλου με τη κοκακολιτσα σου..καλη χρονια με καλα κρασια μπυρες ουζα κοκακολες κ οτι ποθει η καρδια σας....

----------


## fragile

στην υγεια σου Ηλιαννα μου!
καλη χρονια να εχεις!!! :)))))

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Και εγω δεν ειμαι αλκοολικος αλλα χτυπησα ενα μπουκαλι Haig εχθες !!!!

----------


## marika

Fragile, 
μέρα που είναι σήμερα τα δωράκια όλοι τα δεχόμαστε..¨),
(γράφω εδώ, ..ενώ στο άλλο σου θέμα ταιριάζει όλο αυτό ..σορρυ..)
και μάλιστα θεωρώ το θέμα σου για τα δωράκια το πλέον κατάλληλο, 
...τώρα, όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν ερευνητές θα μπορέσουν να εισχωρήσουν
στα άδυτα και να αντλήσουν "ύδωρ" από την πηγή...(δηλ. κρασί ουρανού που δεν μας μεθά.. : ),
και να γίνει δικό τους αυτό το δώρο..

Αυτοί μόνο θα μπορέσουν να γευθούν τους καρπούς που τόσο απλόχερα χαρίζει ο ουρανός σε όλους μας.
Είναι ένα αλφαβητάρι της γνώσης που μας μαθαίνει ότι τα πάντα ζουν κινούνται και τελειώνουν
βάσει Σχεδίου κι ότι τίποτα σ’ αυτό τον κόσμο δεν είναι τυχαίο, μας μαθαίνει ότι η ζωή που υπάρχει μέσα μας, 
είναι δοτή, οι κτύποι της καρδιάς μας είναι δοτοί, ή ικανότητα να αναπνέεις είναι δοτή.

Εσύ, μόνο γνωρίζεις ότι απλά, με τη γνωριμία του Εαυτού, 
η οποία δεν είναι ένα απλό πράγμα, είναι έργο ζωής, και ότι αυτογνωσία δεν σημαίνει ότι απλώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι 
ότι ο πραγματικός σου εαυτός είναι η <<ψυχή>> που έχεις μέσα σου και ο εξωτερικός εαυτός σου
είναι η προσωπικότητά σου, δηλ. ότι είναι κάτι που εξυπηρετεί την ψυχή...

<< Αλλά αυτογνωσία <<σημαίνει>> ότι αφού γνωρίσω τον εσωτερικό εαυτό μου,
την ψυχή μου να παραχωρήσω σ’ αυτόν τον εαυτό τη δυνατότητα να πραγματώσει το σκοπό του,
δηλ. να γνωρίσει μέσω της εμπειρίας το ανθρώπινο «γίγνεσθαι» σε όλα τα επίπεδα>>.
Τι λέτε θα δηλώσουμε ερευνητές;

----------

